# Can I substitute buttermilk for regular milk?



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

I want to make this Strawberry Cake . The recipe calls for 1/2 cup of milk. I have buttermilk that I would love to use up before it goes bad, can I substitute? I found this online

Quote:

If using in a baked good, 1C milk = 1 C buttermilk - 2 teaspoons baking powder + 1/2 teaspoon baking soda)
So for my recipe it would mean, for 1/2 cup milk, remove 1 tsp baking powder, so use 1/2 tsp and add 1/4 tsp baking soda...

Does this sound right? I'm going to make this with my daughter, so I don't want her to be disappointed.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

hm.. i love to bake with buttermilk, but i typically don't subtract any baking powder or bak. soda. i've never noticed that anything happens oddly. I'd be inclined to just substitute the buttermilk for milk.
Just doing a general recipe search, it seems like "buttermilk cakes" have a normal amt of soda/powder. jmo!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

The reason for subtracting the powder and adding the soda is because the powder contains a heat activated acid, but the soda will react with the buttermilk to leaven. Just know that when you're working with soda, you want your oven ready to go as soon as you finish mixing.

It may be a little more tart, but other than that it should work just fine.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, that sounds right. The reason you subtract the baking powder and replace it with a smaller amount of baking soda is that baking powder contains an acid to react with the baking soda that it also contains. Buttermilk already is a bit acidic, so you no longer need all the extra acid that's in the baking powder.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks for the advice all. It's cooking as we speak. The batter was a little on the thick side, but DD assures me it tastes delicious! I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i never knew that! i learn so much at mdc!!!!!


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

It was sooo good. Thanks all.


----------

